# Bad language.......



## properperson (Apr 14, 2004)

i've read the moderator's comments about bad language....

Assume am ok with Winkle and vibraphone,

but what about...

Wankle Rotary engine ??


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

On the assumption I'm happy to make that you're asking a serious question and not just trying to clog up the main forum with site news questions, I'll move this to the right place for you...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I've never heard of a Wankle rotary engine, but the Wankel produces lots of power from a small capacity with exceptional smoothness...

As it is only used by Mazda in road cars these days, I would suggest it can be used in Other Marques.

Thanks for your ignorance and poor attempt at irony...


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

mazda dealers are *extreemly* quick to correct you if you say that their cars have a wankel in it.

they like to point out that it's their [mazda] rotary design and it's moved on a hell of a lot since wankel's days.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I quite like the 'wankel' in the RX8 :wink:


----------

